# The Bat



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

So, the Tumbler has had a long gestation. Hopefully we'll see it by the end of the year but after seeing Dark Knight Rises I REALLY would like a model of The Bat.

And I can see why Moebius are doing a separate model of the Batpod and Catwoman after watching the movie...


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

I would love to see a model of this, great design.

On a side note - a very expensive replica is going to be made by Hot Toys:










This will be 1/6 scale, far too big to fit into our rooms, let alone getting past the wife. :tongue:


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

If I can find some decent reference photos or even plans for it I'd try to do a scratchbuild. It is all flat faces.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Xenodyssey said:


> And I can see why Moebius are doing a separate model of the Batpod and Catwoman after watching the movie...


I saw the movie but didn't understand what you meant. A seated Catwoman figure would be removable?


Loved Anne as Catwoman. She matched Julie Newmar.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Moebius announced they would be doing a larger scale Batpod with a catwoman figure. I don't know if it would be removeable. I just surmised that after seeing how much screen time she spends riding the bike and it's importance in the story I could see why they decided to bring out a 2nd Batpod kit (with Catwoman).



BatToys said:


> I saw the movie but didn't understand what you meant. A seated Catwoman figure would be removable?
> 
> 
> Loved Anne as Catwoman. She matched Julie Newmar.


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

rowdylex said:


> I would love to see a model of this, great design.
> 
> On a side note - a very expensive replica is going to be made by Hot Toys:
> 
> ...


 

Hot Toy's 1/6 Scale "The BAT" at the Anicom 2012 Show!


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd go for "The Bat" as well. Also want the tumbler. Hope we get an announcement soon for the latter.


----------

